# My new CD (compilation of works)



## Guy Bacos (Dec 20, 2017)

My new CD, a compilation of works over the last few years performed by excellent musicians, concert performers and orchestra. Hope you will enjoy!

https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/mourningelegyandothers


----------



## Maxfabian (Dec 20, 2017)

Sounds fantastic!! Well done

Cheers!


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 20, 2017)

Congratulations. Its great to see these wonderful compositions released together as a CD. Even better, would be to see Natalia Sokolovskaya & Cellist Vasily Stepanov do a concert tour of these works. I'd love to see and hear them in person.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks Maxfabian and synergy543!



synergy543 said:


> Congratulations. Its great to see these wonderful compositions released together as a CD. Even better, would be to see Natalia Sokolovskaya & Cellist Vasily Stepanov do a concert tour of these works. I'd love to see and hear them in person.



Excellent idea, you're hired!


----------

